# Victoria "6 face" Tower Clock,Liverpool -2-10



## kevsy21 (Feb 6, 2010)

Victoria Tower is a Gothic style clock tower located alongside Salisbury Dock in Liverpool, England. Positioned between the two river entrance gates to the Salisbury Dock itself, the tower acted as an aid to ships.
Victoria Tower was designed by Jesse Hartley and was constructed between 1847 and 1848, to commemorate the opening of Salisbury Dock. It is often referred to as the "Dockers clock".
This spectacular piece of showmanship is primarily a handsome clock and bell tower not only giving time to neighbouring docks and arriving and departing ships but also rang out high tide and warning notes. 
It is constructed of granite of irregular shaped blocks in the form of a hexagon with a high tapered circular base, and a tower crowned by a projecting castellated parapet carried on corbels.

Visited today it was a good little explore, apart from my torch packing in.


































































looking out on to a misty mersey










The old harbour master's cottage


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 6, 2010)

This is great, just the kind of stuff I like to see. Good shots, nice little place and not seen any photos of it before.


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope this place is listed as it would be a travesty to let this go.Must go and bone up on it more.Great shots Kevsy


----------



## nutnut (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice one Kevsy!

Very unusual clock tower that one, liking it very, very much.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 6, 2010)

That's a really funky tower. Nice bit of history behind it too. Love that the Harbour Masters cottage is tagged onto it. Good stuff.


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 6, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Hope this place is listed as it would be a travesty to let this go.Must go and bone up on it more.Great shots Kevsy



its Grade 2 listed apparently


----------



## Urban Mole (Feb 6, 2010)

kevsy21 said:


> its Grade 2 listed apparently



Good to hear it, its a nice clock tower, just needs some restoring and itll look great.

Good report too


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks all for the nice comments.
it was a great explore and i will visit again.
a few more pics.


----------



## djrich (Feb 7, 2010)

Excellent pics, very interesting that.


----------



## Blinding (Feb 21, 2010)

I took a walk along the old docks road (Waterloo Road??) coming from the Liver Building in the early hours last week. Very Cold!! But absolutely amazing. Mile after mile of decaying sights from yesteryear - when the UK wasn't just a shopping centre - only a few lorries about, and an all night burger van.
Prior to visiting Liverpool I tried to find stuff out about these docks on t'internet, but there's like a virtual blackout as to their existence. Plenty about the Beatles, Liverpool One, Albert Dock, where they want you to go and pay, etc. The History here is priceless.
I love these photos. Would like to see more of the area.


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 21, 2010)

Blinding said:


> I took a walk along the old docks road (Waterloo Road??) coming from the Liver Building in the early hours last week. Very Cold!! But absolutely amazing. Mile after mile of decaying sights from yesteryear - when the UK wasn't just a shopping centre - only a few lorries about, and an all night burger van.
> Prior to visiting Liverpool I tried to find stuff out about these docks on t'internet, but there's like a virtual blackout as to their existence. Plenty about the Beatles, Liverpool One, Albert Dock, where they want you to go and pay, etc. The History here is priceless.
> I love these photos. Would like to see more of the area.



Here a few pics of the dock road area















Nelson dock









Control room for brige by stanley docks


----------



## wherever i may roam (Mar 2, 2010)

some nice pics there mate


----------



## smileysal (Mar 3, 2010)

Excellent pics mate.  Funnily enough, we were there last week too lol. It's a lovely building isn't it. Did you go in the castellated building near it? There were some little scrotes stealing bits and pieces from another building further inland when we went. :icon_evil


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 3, 2010)

smileysal said:


> Excellent pics mate.  Funnily enough, we were there last week too lol. It's a lovely building isn't it. Did you go in the castellated building near it? There were some little scrotes stealing bits and pieces from another building further inland when we went. :icon_evil



Yes i did,went round all the buildings,its a great place to wander around.
Did you go in the clock tower and get pics?


----------



## night crawler (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks a great place to wander round and love the tower. Great pic's


----------

